# LF: Roleplays, SFW Only



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh, hey!

I'm a young author who happens to like roleplaying, and as I don't get many offers on other sites, I'd like to ask the members of FAF: Anyone wanna roleplay with me?

Of course, there are rules. As the title says, I am looking for SFW ONLY. I am under 18(though of course, I am over 13, specifically, 15). I do not like NSFW stuff anyways. As well, I do not like fetish roleplays. They make me uncomfortable, so please respect that.

Please don't let my age chase you away, however. I am a lot more mature than you'd think and I'm pretty literate(an example of my writing is here. You don't have to read all of it if you don't want to but it'll give you an idea of how I write)

Anyways, I'm not too picky on plots. I'm not a super-shipper so romance roleplays aren't my priority, but I am willing for romance to be a sub-plot in our roleplay. I like violent roleplays, so any PG-13 violence is OK. I don't really do slice-of-life RPs that often but I'll try them. My cup of tea is usually adventures with close friends, possible romance roleplays with drama mixed in, so if you could do that, that'll be great! But, as said before, I'm not picky, as long as it is SFW and fetish-free.

I'm totally OK with MxF, MxM, and FxF ships as long as my characters aren't already taken. I don't like shipping my characters with characters that will go against their sexual orientation. In other words, please don't ask to ship a male character with a male character of mine that is straight.

My characters are here. I cannot use Skype or Discord(for a while, anyway), sorry. My preferred method of roleplaying is by forum since it's what I grew up with, but the conversation method, DA notes, PMs,  and a website called RPnow. It's very easy to use, so don't worry. No account is required, and all you must do is create your character by entering its name and choosing a color and then RP with it. c:

Anyone interested?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 7, 2017)

Hey! I'd do it if you want. I'm not 100% on the literate thing,but I can at least get a point across...I'm pretty much fine with any type of roleplay,that is adventure,chill and so forth,(I don't like the NSFW stuff either.)

But yeah I'm pretty much fine with anything,just let me knows ifen you would like too.^^

Also,Great great great great Story^^ Very very well done, That is something you should never stop doing.You will go far some day.


----------



## LukaChow (Aug 7, 2017)

I loved that story! I am not the best literate writer but I can try! I am pretty fine with any roleplay. I don't like fetish role plays or nsfw either.
I would love to do a role play on the mentioned  RP site or DA notes


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 8, 2017)

Jack Dakuyo said:


> Hey! I'd do it if you want. I'm not 100% on the literate thing,but I can at least get a point across...I'm pretty much fine with any type of roleplay,that is adventure,chill and so forth,(I don't like the NSFW stuff either.)
> 
> But yeah I'm pretty much fine with anything,just let me knows ifen you would like too.^^
> 
> Also,Great great great great Story^^ Very very well done, That is something you should never stop doing.You will go far some day.



Thank you<3 Alright, how do you want to roleplay? Which character are you using?



LukaChow said:


> I loved that story! I am not the best literate writer but I can try! I am pretty fine with any roleplay. I don't like fetish role plays or nsfw either.
> I would love to do a role play on the mentioned  RP site or DA notes



OK. I do prefer the RP site over DA notes/, so would you like me to make the roleplay there?


----------



## LukaChow (Aug 8, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> OK. I do prefer the RP site over DA notes/, so would you like me to make the roleplay there?


Okay that works  I will be using my character Luka


----------



## Jack Dakuyo (Aug 8, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Thank you<3 Alright, how do you want to roleplay? Which character are you using?



Welcome,and I'm fine with  that RP site as well.  Character would be Jack..I do not have a pic of him,but it's simple anyway...Just a tall German Shepard with black spots heavily dotting the face and ears.& he has tall ears. It's the personality that counts..I hope XD

Also there may be one other person I know who may be interested in doing this.Last they said they where having internet problems,so it may be a couple days before they can get back...Also it's not hard to jump into a story...& also it's completely your choice as well,you are in full command ^^


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 8, 2017)

Jack Dakuyo said:


> Welcome,and I'm fine with  that RP site as well.  Character would be Jack..I do not have a pic of him,but it's simple anyway...Just a tall German Shepard with black spots heavily dotting the face and ears.& he has tall ears. It's the personality that counts..I hope XD
> 
> Also there may be one other person I know who may be interested in doing this.Last they said they where having internet problems,so it may be a couple days before they can get back...Also it's not hard to jump into a story...& also it's completely your choice as well,you are in full command ^^



Yeah, I'm alright with an extra person. And, OK, I'll give you the link to the roleplay via conversation.



LukaChow said:


> Okay that works  I will be using my character Luka



I'll give you the link to the roleplay via conversation. c:


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> Oh, hey!
> 
> I'm a young author who happens to like roleplaying, and as I don't get many offers on other sites, I'd like to ask the members of FAF: Anyone wanna roleplay with me?
> 
> ...


Heyo! 

I'll happily roleplay with you, you actually seem like a lot of fun! I've got a few plots in my head but if you've got some then I won't mind doing them. I have multiple OCs at the ready so if you don't like one then I can move onto the next or even make a custom one to fit your preference.

Send me a chat if interested!


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 16, 2017)

Ooh, I'd love to RP with you! You seeem like a cool person. I enjoy literate RP more than any other form. I'm up for any kind of story really, though I prefer things that are ouside of "slice of life". Any website is fine with me. 

Here's a link to my character's (old) bio: docs.google.com: Tsugi no Seimei Bio






If interested feel free to shoot me as message or reply here


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)

Hey, Id love to role-play with you. I prefer the forums, and I haven't role-played much, so I don't really know my cup of tea. (Would like to add romance as a sub-plot for the fun of it.)

My fursona: docs.google.com: Otter Fursona


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Hey, Id love to role-play with you. I prefer the forums, and I haven't role-played much, so I don't really know my cup of tea. (Would like to add romance as a sub-plot for the fun of it.)
> 
> My fursona: docs.google.com: Otter Fursona


Alright, forums work. I'm actually hosting a large fantasy RP on Discord, if you'd like to join that. My Discord is Cloudyhue#6222 if you want to hit me up for that.

One on one if perfectly fine too. I'm pretty much game for whatever, although I don't really like romance RPs. My character is a lesbian anyway.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh Hey! Id like a group role-play, but anything is fine, as long as its SFW. My character is Pan, but in my lore (Just a backstory thing) he loves a girl. Eh? Sorry for not replying, I went out, and I forgot to hit send XD


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

No problem! It would be SFW only.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

If you're okay with a story-heavy fantasy RP with no romance then I'll send you a Discord invite over PM.


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh, I wanted Romance . I also don't use discord that much, so I am bad at it... XD


----------



## Cloudyhue (Aug 23, 2017)

JamesOtters said:


> Oh, I wanted Romance . I also don't use discord that much, so I am bad at it... XD


Alright, no problem!


----------



## JamesOtters (Aug 23, 2017)

Soo.... Now what? I made my character as realistic as possible for a fursona, so... what is the plot and goal of the Fantasy plot. If  its long, just PM me. Also has the Rp started yet?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm down with RPing! Feel free to add me on discord so we can RP through RPNow.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone, sorry for replying so late. I'll have to cancel all my roleplays with you guys</3 I've been busy and keeping up with them proved more stressful than I first thought. Again, I'm really sorry.

I'll contact you guys if my time frees up.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 17, 2017)

I have time to roleplay again, guys, so I'm looking to roleplay again!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 20, 2017)

bump


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Dec 20, 2017)

Add me! C4theSlime#9434


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 20, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> Add me! C4theSlime#9434


Oh, yikes. I forgot to edit the post.

I'm unable to use Discord for a while because my current device no longer supports it. But if you'd like, maybe the conversation feature on here or RPNow could work with you?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## MythShaper (Dec 24, 2017)

Oooh, slice of life RP sounds fun... kind of been in a creative rut lately and I miss RPing with my D&D group and WoW friends. My character is technically for a sci-fi setting but would work in a modern setting with barely any changes.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 24, 2017)

MythShaper said:


> Oooh, slice of life RP sounds fun... kind of been in a creative rut lately and I miss RPing with my D&D group and WoW friends. My character is technically for a sci-fi setting but would work in a modern setting with barely any changes.


OK, what is your character's name and appearance?


----------



## MythShaper (Dec 24, 2017)

sunburst_odell said:


> OK, what is your character's name and appearance?


My character's name is Keedori, a red panda with short dark auburn hair who is normally seen wearing an oversized maroon zip up hoodie.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 24, 2017)

MythShaper said:


> My character's name is Keedori, a red panda with short dark auburn hair who is normally seen wearing an oversized maroon zip up hoodie.


Alrighty, I'll PM you so we can finish setting up the roleplay.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jan 2, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> Oh, yikes. I forgot to edit the post.
> 
> I'm unable to use Discord for a while because my current device no longer supports it. But if you'd like, maybe the conversation feature on here or RPNow could work with you?


Sorry for not replying sooner, RPNow works fine for me! Just send me a PM and we can get it started!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 4, 2018)

Open again .w.


----------

